

Ask HN: Version control for user stories? - rafweverbergh

What&#x27;s best practice to create, store, change and expand user stories for SaaS apps? Currently using Evernote but not very happy with it (messy). Would Github be a good place for this?
======
firefoxNX11
any wiki can do this. have u tried confluence/jira?

